

Heroku announces pricing for Memcached - _pius
http://groups.google.com/group/heroku/browse_thread/thread/bb47a35590e1266c

======
lsb
A 1GB instance costs $90/mo? A plain 1.7GB instance costs $30/mo. A 50GB
instance costs $3500/mo? A plain 68GB instance costs about $1/hr, or $1k/mo.
What's the other $2k/mo?

These prices look like 3x cost.

~~~
e1ven
If you don't inflate your price substantially above your own cost, you can't
afford a marketing budget, which makes it more difficult to grow additional
customers.

